
How to Do Handwritten “Thank You” Notes for Your Startup at Scale - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/questions/2224/are-there-services-that-let-you-do-handwritten-tha.html
======
ryacko
>they use robots to write the message

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autopen](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autopen)

After a thousand signatures, buying an autopen is better than using
Handwrytten.

